# Авиация > Однополчане >  Ломоносовское ВАТУ

## remak

Выпускники Ломоносовского ВАТУ, вам сюда!!! 

http://lvatu.ru/

----------


## remak

Наш форум обновился, ждём вас в гости и всегда рады тёплой беседе.

----------

